# Gaming PC for Rs. 70000



## AbhishekKumar29010 (Jan 27, 2015)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:Adobe Photoshop CS6,Assassin's Creed Unity,Far Cry 4,GTA V(when it comes to PC) and other games to come.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:Rs.70000 (+-Rs2000)

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Yes

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Windows 8 and above

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:None(I already have 2x1TB HDDs with 1TB external)

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:No.(22.5" 1920x1080)

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Keyboard,Mouse,DVD-RW,HDDs and monitor.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:In 2 weeks.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:No but I will build it myself.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:North India,in particular Haridwar.I can also buy from Delhi(as taxes are lower there compared to my state).Yes I am open to buy from online stores if I don't get them locally.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:I have a Samsung 3D TV,so I need a 3D HDMI(HDMI1.4) compliant GPU that can output 3d content directly.Also the gpu should have 4GB of memory.

I have the following configuration in mind:
1.Motherboard:
MSI z97 Guard Pro or 
Gigabyte GAZ97MDS3H

2.Processor:
i74770k

3.RAM
Kingston HyperX 1866Mhz

4.Cabinet
Cooler Master K380

5.GPU 
Zotac/Galax GTX970
Please quote the avg. street prices for the mentioned,if possible.
Also is it safe to buy from theitdepot.com?

Thank You.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 27, 2015)

*Processor*Intel i5 4670k
*16,000*
*CPU Cooler*stock*0**Motherboard*ASUS Z97-K
*11,200*
*Memory*Kingston HyperX Blu 2x4 GB*5,400**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 970 4GB DDR5*26,200**SSD*Samsung 850 Pro 120 GB SSD*8,000**Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 520*4,700**Cabinet*Deepcool Tesseract*2,700**Internal Storage*none
*0*
*Optical Drive*
none
*0*
*Monitor*
none
*0*
*Keyboard*
none
*0*
*Mouse*
none
*0**Total**74,200*


BTW there is no benefit of overclocking in gaming. I'd suggest to get an i5 4670 (non K) and Asus H97-M E and save 6k.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 27, 2015)

^70k rig and a Deepcool Tesseract? Phantom 410 FTW !

OP yes itdepot is trusted.


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Jan 27, 2015)

Agreed on harshils suggestion on both accounts- regarding suggested config and overclocking for your use and budget 
Id even say settle with evo model for ssd and get a good  case atleast a corsair spec 02


----------



## AbhishekKumar29010 (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks bro for the suggestions.I won't be buying an SSD so can I then go with my configuration?Can you quote the street prices for the components mentioned?
What components should I avoid buying online?Also please tell me some safe online stores.
I am thinking of buying all the components from Nehru Place,Delhi.So if anyone here is from Delhi,please tell me some reputed stores which sells these parts at a reasonable(read:lesser) price


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 29, 2015)

AbhishekKumar29010 said:


> Thanks bro for the suggestions.I won't be buying an SSD so can I then go with my configuration?Can you quote the street prices for the components mentioned?
> What components should I avoid buying online?Also please tell me some safe online stores.
> I am thinking of buying all the components from Nehru Place,Delhi.So if anyone here is from Delhi,please tell me some reputed stores which sells these parts at a reasonable(read:lesser) price



Modified- 


*Processor*Intel i5 4670k*16,000**CPU Cooler*stock*0**Motherboard*ASUS Z97-K*11,200**Memory*Kingston HyperX Blu 2x4 GB*5,400**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 970 4GB DDR5*26,200**SSD*Samsung 850 Evo 120 GB SSD
*5,700*
*Power Supply*Seasonic S12II 520*4,700**Cabinet*Corsair Spec 1
*3,700*
*Internal Storage*none*0**Optical Drive*none*0**Monitor*none*0**Keyboard*none*0**Mouse*none*0**Total**72,900*


> This includes a better cabinet and a cheaper SSD.

> Why not get an SSD when it fits your budget?

> HDD is cheaper offline and so is cabinet. Get a quote form shops then compare online.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jan 29, 2015)

Intel Core i7 4770k -22000,
MSI Z97 PC MATE -8000,
Corsair Vengeance 8GB(2x4GB) 1600Mhz -6000,
Seasonic S12II 520 -5000,
Zotac GTX970 4GB -27500,
Corsair 300R -5000.
TOTAL -73,500.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 29, 2015)

^ i7 4770k is not required for OP's purpose and will increase his budget only.


----------



## HE-MAN (Jan 29, 2015)

i5-4690k -16k
asus z97 pro gamer-10k if you can find it
msi z97 pc mate-8k
kingston fury 1866mhz 2*4gb-5.5k
cooler master hyper 212x-2.7k dont the know the price of this
msi gtx 970 gaming 4g- 29k or asus strix-27k comes with backplate
antec vp550p-3.3
nzxt s340-5k

also if buying from delhi then go to nehru palace, cost to cost shop


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Jan 29, 2015)

bro, why no to ssd, because you can feel the difference in performance of a PC when ssd is installed, if you live in Delhi, it's better to buy locally, maybe you have to hassle but you'd definitely get a cheaper price, 
For gpu go with zotac you'll get 5 years warranty 
And Asus z97k as mobo 

In short get harshil's config but please do state the reason why you don't want a ssd


----------



## AbhishekKumar29010 (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks all,extended my budget to some extent and bought the following configuration:
i7 4790k
Gigabyte GA Z97 D3H
Kingston HyperX 1866MHz 8GB
Cooler Master G650M
MSI GTX 970 OC Edition
Cooler Master K380
Kingston 120GB SSD

I already had:
2x2TB HDDs
Dell S2240L Monitor 

The problem is now of UPS,I bought a luminous 1000VA UPS and hooked my CPU to it.At idle or when light browsing etc.,whenever power fails the ups gives backup without any hiccup and the system keeps running but if I am playing some resource intensive games for e.g Crysis 3 and the power fails the UPS trips/fails and restart forcing my system to restart again and on backup mode if I try to play the game or any resource intensive app,the ups again trips and restarts.
Is this overloading or something related to APFC of smps?
I have ordered an APC BR1500g-in,will I face the same problem with it too?I am asking because the new ups costs too much and if it doesn't solve my problem,then I have no option left.

Also I need suggestions to buy a CPU cooler,one that can withstand overclocking.I have a budget of Rs5000,can extend it to to Rs.5500.Please suggest some at least price possible(need to save some bucks for an external dvd writer).How About CM hyper 212 EVO,CM Seidon 120 V Plus or Corsair H60?Does liquid coolers offer good cooling for overclocking than the heatsinks one?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 26, 2015)

Why did you bought Cooler Master G650M and Kingston 120GB SSD instead of Seasonic S12II 520 or Antec vp550p and Samsung 850 Evo 

850 Evo is always preferred because of better performance to price ratio. 

If possible, get the (unmentioned) Kingston ssd replaced with 850 Evo.


----------



## AbhishekKumar29010 (Feb 26, 2015)

I wanted to buy corsair RM650 but the store didn't have that,so instead bought the CM one.Also didn't want to buy an SSD as i was short on budget but bought the Kingston SSD from a store near my place anyway next day.All the above ones were bought from Delhi.


----------



## driverace (Oct 13, 2015)

AbhishekKumar29010 said:


> ...
> The problem is now of UPS,I bought a luminous 1000VA UPS and hooked my CPU to it.At idle or when light browsing etc.,whenever power fails the ups gives backup without any hiccup and the system keeps running but if I am playing some resource intensive games for e.g Crysis 3 and the power fails the UPS trips/fails and restart forcing my system to restart again and on backup mode if I try to play the game or any resource intensive app,the ups again trips and restarts.
> Is this overloading or something related to APFC of smps?
> ..



Excuse the off-topic question.

Could you please share your inputs on the Luminous 1000VA UPS problem?
Did you get the problem sorted out or had to buy a new UPS?

Did it work well, in terms of backup?
It seems, rated load is 700W+ (per spec sheet).

I am planning to get the Luminous since my requirement is:
1. 32" TV + PS3 + 2.1 Speakers (70W + 190W + 40W) ~ 350W (*max*)

If you have tested under similar loading / are aware about it, can you share how much backup can we expect for above load?

Thanks,

*Ace.*


----------

